# Chrome plated ball valves



## luv2plum (May 16, 2012)

Hey all, had an interesting discussion with a valve manufacturer today. In some areas, depending on water quality, they do not recommend ball valves with a Chrome plated ball for domestic water applications. Discussion started because a bunch of valves installed 3-4 years ago are now seized or leaking by and need replacing. They are recommending stainless ball and stem. 
Anyone else run into this? 
If I go to any wholesaler and ask for "a ball valve", I get a ball valve with Chrome plated ball. I am ok with installing valves with stainless ball & stem, but I have been plumbing for 14+ years, have installed hundreds of ball valves and have never heard that if I install a ball valve with Chrome ball, on a domestic water line using municipal water supply, it will seize up after 3 years. Am I the only one who is a bit surprised by this?


----------

